# About the loosest use of the term "Fully restored" I've ever seen



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh boy... Feast your eyes on this beauty Schwinners! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/255729886715?campid=5335809022

I can't decide what my favorite attention to detail is...The glued on, polished badge? Or the Phillips fender brace screws... 🤔 


"Fully restored Prewar Schwinn Excelsior Bicycle Mens 26" Balloon vintage"


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 16, 2022)

"worldchamp97" must have taken too many punches to the head!


----------



## kreika (Sep 16, 2022)

How about the springer! That’s a grade A turd right there!


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2022)

Some people like restored bikes..... But this is not restored....


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 16, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> About the loosest use of the term "Fully restored" I've ever seen​


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 16, 2022)

fully powder coated...


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> fully powder coated...



Just like original.


----------



## ccmerz (Sep 16, 2022)

The black sheep of the family never did play by the rules....


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 16, 2022)

That was a typo... seller meant "Fooly restored" but...auto correct....well


----------



## Nashman (Sep 16, 2022)

My hand is shaking so hard with excitement I can't hit the BIN button!!


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 16, 2022)

It keeps getting worse the more I look. I am glad it isn't rocking one of my badges.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 17, 2022)

"Fork assembled backwards for chopper look" or was is assembled in error and we were just like "ahhhhhh fug it"


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Sep 17, 2022)

Mods; shouldn't this post be in the "crimes against bicycles" thread?


----------



## sue12 (Sep 18, 2022)

Uh man that dosent rock at all. Maybe rides like a box of rocks


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 18, 2022)

Please don't "Restore" bikes like this.  It makes it too hard to really restore after this kinda work has been done.    Oh , wait I forgot ...............it has a new life as is , even including those beautiful scratches on the handlebars for that "New" look !   🤓   Some peoples kids !  🤨


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> Please don't "Restore" bikes like this.  It makes it too hard to really restore after this kinda work has been done.    Oh , wait I forgot ...............it has a new life as is , even including those beautiful scratches on the handlebars for that "New" look !   🤓   Some peoples kids !  🤨




When I was a young kid I had a friend that had a special needs brother. I asked my friend what was wrong with him. His reply was, when he was little my mother dropped him on his head too many times.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 18, 2022)

It looks like the usual A&S type of bike.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 18, 2022)

Let's be fair.  I you had to pick a Schwinn to pedal over a cliff, would this one be your first choice?


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 18, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looks like the usual A&S type of bike.



Twist the knife.  We Schwiners are in pain.  The person who did this should be made to ride in dicey Chicago neighborhoods with only a sharpened toothpick for social interactions.  His clothes and eyeglasses would get stolen before the bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

Goldenrod said:


> Let's be fair.  I you had to pick a Schwinn to pedal over a cliff, would this one be your first choice?




Most likely if it was guaranteed that I could get it up to a speed where I made a direct hit at the bottom and not do a tumbling roll down the sidewall of the cliff.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 18, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> It looks like the usual A&S type of bike.




Ya, lots of people try to make these Schwinns look like the brand-new Murray that they got for Christmas.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 18, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Most likely if it was guaranteed that I could get it up to a speed where I made a direct hit at the bottom and not do a tumbling roll down the sidewall of the cliff.



I have a neighbor's dog you can take with you.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 19, 2022)

Random guy I saw years back said it best when he said "Congratulations, that looks like sh^t"


----------



## gkeep (Oct 5, 2022)

Maybe this is Charlie Browns Schwinn that came under his Christmas Tree?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 6, 2022)

Here's another restored Schwinn, a Craigslist Continental.   $500 bucks, and comes with sunglasses too. The sunglasses enhance the appearance of the new paint job.









						1975 Schwinn Continental (restored) - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage Schwinn Continental , freshly resurrected ,made in Chicago , 90% original parts , stainless steel fork ,spent a lot of time on it , comes with a new saddle and a cover , new handlebars, new...



					newyork.craigslist.org


----------

